# Do you need perlite in a clone dome?



## yoyoyojoe (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey Everyone, 
I have just a regular 5 dollar clone dome with the trey, and then the removable trey with square cut outs for rockwell.. Picture is below

*A little bit about my clone box 

This is my second day and I have not seen any roots down at the bottom. 

Temperature is about 85 F and the humidity stays between 90 and 99%. 

Water collects on the dome and I wipe it once sometimes two times a day. 

I have a heating pad set on low below the dome. 

I have watered once after the initial watering of the cubes. so prolly water once every two days, that is when I do not see moisture. 
*


I was reading into Perlite. I heard that If I stuck it on the bottom of the solid black try it would help the rockwool that is in the next try with cut outs root better...

What is everyones thoughts about it, do you think it helps them root faster.


----------



## yoyoyojoe (Nov 26, 2008)

Anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 26, 2008)

It takes 7-10 days to root clones, be careful not to overwater them, I usually only have to mist them once near the end of the week.

Don't continually wipe the moisture off the dome, it's condensation... Like a greenhouse, the water evaporates and collects on the dome, then "rains" back down on the plants.

I get my best results when I clone, then forget about them for a week. 

Burp them daily, and I blow into the dome before I close it (free co2)


----------



## yoyoyojoe (Nov 26, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> It takes 7-10 days to root clones, be careful not to overwater them, I usually only have to mist them once near the end of the week.
> 
> Don't continually wipe the moisture off the dome, it's condensation... Like a greenhouse, the water evaporates and collects on the dome, then "rains" back down on the plants.
> 
> ...


Ok so by burping you mean take the hood off for a minute and then blow some air into it for fresh co2 correct?

I am going to try to not to wipe down the moisture and I wont water it. The only thing I am concerned about is the cubes drying out because I have a heating pad below. So should I not be worried about that?

Only thing I used was PH's water and superthrive...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah, burping the air out to replenish co2.

You don't want them too wet, just moist, like a rung out sponge.


----------



## yoyoyojoe (Nov 26, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Yeah, burping the air out to replenish co2.
> 
> You don't want them too wet, just moist, like a rung out sponge.


 
What do you thin about puting the perlite on the bottom. It cant hurt can it?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 27, 2008)

It can't hurt, but I really see no point, you want to transplant them before the roots are growing down into the perlite you're talking about...

Are you asking if perlite is a good idea under the cups?

I'm thinking you have the 3 piece clone dome, Dome, Cups, and Tray. There are 72 cups. Is this the one?

If so, I don't think it will make any difference at all to put perlite under the cups.

If you were just sitting rockwool on top of perlite in the tray, and not using the cups, yes, perlite, expanded clay, or whatever to get them off the bottom of the tray will work.

I hope this wasn't confusing, cause I kinda just confused myself...


----------



## Hotwired (Nov 27, 2008)

yoyoyojoe said:


> Ok so by burping you mean take the hood off for a minute and then blow some air into it for fresh co2 correct?


 
No no no! You got it all wrong.

You need to gently lay it on your left shoulder and with your right hand gently pat its back until it makes a wierd "burping" sound.

Don't blow too much air into it because you might blow it up and make it cry 

On another note 7 to 10 day clones is preposterous!! Takes me at least 14


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 27, 2008)

Hahaha, yeah it can take a while, 7-10 is what it usually takes for me...

I use root-tech and rapid rooters...


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 27, 2008)

perlite on the bottom is good when you doing 1000 clones or so cause some finish before the rest so you want the roots to stay nice and white not brown and perlite lets them do that, blowing into the dome is alright but when dealing with alot of them maybe some excelofizz co2 if you dont want to buy co2 burner lol i use advanced nutrient gel and powder im a double dipper type of guy.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 28, 2008)

I tried the Advanced clone gel, worked fine, but took about 3-4 days longer than Rootech. Don't like Clonex.

Good idea double dipping, do you get faster rooting?


----------



## kaste (Nov 30, 2008)

Perlite helps in maintaining humidity 4 ur clones it's useful but not 100% needed but it makes ur life easier


----------



## BurrOakGrower (Dec 1, 2008)

I clone in nothing but straight perlite. Have roots in 7 days or so. I never take the prop off till day 5-6 then i start checking for roots. 
Best not to screw with them alot, just let them do their thing


----------



## Little Tommy (Dec 1, 2008)

I use 1" peat pots for cloning. I use a mix of 1/2 Sunshine Mix#1, 1/2 Perlite. I use a propogation tray and humidity dome. I have a tray warmer under the tray. I use Olivia's Cloning Gel. Tried a bunch of other powders and liquids and the gel worked the best for me. I spritz the inside of the dome 2x per day to give plenty of humidity. After 7 days I start to open the vents on the dome and by day 10 I transplant the peat pots into 4" containers and they are good to go. I have had great success with this method. The best increase in my success rate came from adding the tray warmer under the tray. It keeps the temps in the dome at 10F warmer than the ambient temp in the room which works out to be about 85F in the dome.


----------



## p9hu7 (May 7, 2013)

yoyoyojoe said:


> What do you thin about puting the perlite on the bottom. It cant hurt can it?


put a bed of perlite two inches deep in the bottom of the tray, pour two cups of water into the perlite and then put a heating mat under the tray, keep the tray humid 24/7 and wont dry out, never have to spray just open the lid every now and then. If you use jiffy pucks or rockwool cubes you can bed them into the perlite a bit and will supply heat to the puck and roots.


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 6, 2022)

I would appreciate your advice...should I put water in the dome tray for cuttings? Some are drooping, some are not...and what should I set my digital thermometer for my heating mat to? How about you just come over and help me out? Once I see a bunch of roots on my clones, you can go back home? OK? I'll feed you...not a lot, but enough.


----------



## Horselover fat (Feb 7, 2022)

guitarzan said:


> you can go back home?


No way I'm coming over to find out.


----------

